

Ask HN: Best way to learn a new framework/technology - himanshuy

I am a seasoned developer and learning new frameworks&#x2F;technologies is part of our life. Everybody says &quot;Read the documentation.&quot; but after reading 3-4 pages of it then I get distracted. So here is my approach:
I start with a very easy use case in mind. After getting an overview of the target framework, I will:<p>Step 1: Find use case related methods in the documentation.<p>Step 2: 99% time Step-1 does not work. Find a tutorial on that use case.<p>Step-3: If a good end to end tutorial is found. Repeat the process for next use case. Else Step-4.<p>Step-4: Ask on Stackoverflow. Repeat the cycle for next use case.<p>I may never use these frameworks in production but never get full confidence in my learning.
======
theharshbhatia
This is a good approach or you can just check or add links to your fav
framwork/ language in this link bank on github, which is in development repo
and has all links to trusted blogs, videos etc.
[https://github.com/theharshbhatia/Getting-Started-
With](https://github.com/theharshbhatia/Getting-Started-With)

~~~
himanshuy
Thanks for posting the link. I am looking for the right approach not material.

